# Nvidia 320.49 driver problem



## anandharaja (Jul 8, 2013)

hi, 
yesterday i updated driver to nvidia 320.49 version after that system hangs lots of time, and most of the time got error "nvidia display driver stops working and recovered automatically" any one facing this problem or only for me?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 8, 2013)

Uninstall it asap before your gpu is dead! I"m serious. Revert back.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2013)

Nvidia has been releasing a lot of buggy display drivers of late and 320.49 is no exception-I'd suggest that you completely remove this driver from your system and install an older version of the driver such as 314.22 which is considered much more reliable.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 8, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Nvidia has been releasing a lot of buggy display drivers of late and 320.49 is no exception-I'd suggest that you completely remove this driver from your system and install an older version of the driver such as 314.22 which is considered much more reliable.



Can't believe buggy display driver will kill the GPU 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...nything-after-320-18-even-whql-certified.html


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2013)

I've heard before buggy driver making gpus gone bad while just installing them and faced a similar issue .. from that time I don't download updated drivers unless they are absolutely necessary.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 11, 2013)

I was also having issues with 320.18
Moved back to 314.22
Will wait a while for Guinea p... errr  users to test before updating


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 11, 2013)

masterkd said:


> I was also having issues with 320.18
> Moved back to 314.22
> Will wait a while for Guinea p... errr  users to test before updating



:   :


----------



## moniker (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys is the latest 326.19 beta better? Or will I be better off going back to 314.22? I'm on 320.49 and my lappy heats up like hell.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've heard before buggy driver making gpus gone bad while just installing them and faced a similar issue .. from that time I don't download updated drivers unless they are absolutely necessary.



same here for me. I had downloaded and installed graphic drivers as soon as they are released. But from now onwards, I don't download updated drivers unless they are absolutely necessary.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2013)

^^ Driver updates are like bios updates .. only update when absolutely necessary 



moniker said:


> Guys is the latest 326.19 beta better? Or will I be better off going back to 314.22? I'm on 320.49 and my lappy heats up like hell.



Roll back to the previous versions if you are not facing any issues with that.


----------

